# Bengal cat drinking weirdness



## MagicMelon (18 February 2019)

Ive got 2 Bengals, both love drinking from running taps but Im fed up of them jumping onto my kitchen draining board everytime Im trying to do the washing up. Ive given them numerous other water sources, they have fresh water daily in a bowl in utility room sink (they tend to knock it over if on floor), the dogs bowl in the kitchen and they have a running fountain type one which Ive never seen them use! 

One in particular is driving me nuts as we currently have a drippy pipe by the toilet (clean water!) so Ive put a tray under it. I shut the hall door at night otherwise cats wake us up, the last few nights shes been scratching and mewing at the door as she wants to get to the tray! They tray will not be there long. 

What else can I do? Its like shes obsessed with it! Why wont she drink from anywhere else properly? Ive seen her drink from dogs bowl sometimes but she doesnt seem content with it. Ideas??


----------



## Meowy Catkin (18 February 2019)

Hopefully once the tray has gone things will calm down a bit.

Otherwise my advice is to give in to your feline masters and do as they ask.


----------



## Lindylouanne (18 February 2019)

It's a Bengal, nuff said ðŸ¤£


----------



## Colivet (18 February 2019)

This is how my moggie likes to drink


https://www.facebook.com/colette.houlihan.9/videos/vb.1248853279/10205588024120465/?type=3


----------



## Mrs B (18 February 2019)

Lindylouanne said:



			It's a Bengal, nuff said ðŸ¤£
		
Click to expand...

This.

I have now resigned myself to the fact that I'm a cross between a zoo-keeper and an animal psychiatrist. (A very bad one, obviously).


----------



## WandaMare (18 February 2019)

This is a very Bengal thing, they love playing with water. In the cattery we put water trays and drinking fountains for them as they particularly like playing with the water when its dripping. Can you leave a tap slightly dripping for them somewhere safe, maybe in the kitchen where they won't be making so much noise? Its really difficult to stop them except by distracting them with something new and interesting every day....not easy!


----------



## Keith_Beef (18 February 2019)

Cat fountain.


----------



## MagicMelon (19 February 2019)

Ive got this exact fountain!  Had it for about a year but Ive never actually seen them drinking from it, I think the water just evaporates when I need to refill...

So its just a Bengal thing then   Damn, thought thatd be the case.  I just feel bad as I keep thinking they must be dying of dehydration as she's so desperate!  I can't really leave a tap dripping as I dont want them in the kitchen sink with all my washed plates etc. on the sideboard (kinda gross) and although I have a sink in the utility room which is where their food bowls etc. are, this cat in particular is a bit useless... she's really bad at jumping up onto surfaces. She does it in the kitchen, but otherwise she never manages to get onto the utility ones (I think because they're a bit slippy on top?).  

RIght, so I'll just get used to it then I guess!  Bloomin' Bengals!


----------

